# Shade Tree Outboard Mechanics - 2006 6HP Yamaha Kicker



## Pike (Apr 7, 2004)

I am trying to help a friend here. My buddy has a 2006 6 HP Yamaha that he uses as a kicker motor. It ran in May when he purchased the boat. Currently, it does not even try to start. My first thought was the kill switch, but it seems to be functioning properly. I have not ever seen one go bad, but I am sure that it happens. Is there a way to test one? Any other ideas would be appreciated. 

There is gas in the fuel filter. Main motor operates normally. 

Thanks in advance for ideas.


----------



## erie mako (Jan 22, 2013)

Pull start or electric start?
Tiller control or remote control?
Does it have spark?

You say it ran in May, has it just been sitting since then?
Done a visual inspection under the hood for any mice chewed wires?


----------



## Pike (Apr 7, 2004)

Pull start. Tiller control, not sure if it has spark or not. We did a brief visual inspection, everything looked good. 

I do not believe that he used the kicker since May, he has used the boat (main motor).

It just seemed strange to me that the motor was not even trying to start. My only point of reference was when I have accidently flipped the kill switch to off on my Merc kicker.


----------



## MikeC (Jun 26, 2005)

Is it in gear?


----------



## Pike (Apr 7, 2004)

No, it was in Neutral. The rope pulls like it should (I have blisters to prove it).


----------



## fishinfool6369 (Feb 17, 2005)

Has he changed the sparkplugs recently and the wires are reversed?


----------



## Pike (Apr 7, 2004)

I do not believe so. I will check to make sure.


----------



## BNiemo (Mar 28, 2019)

I bet the fuel in the carb bowl is jacked and there is all sorts of varnish going on in there. Pull the bowl, clean that and the primary jet orifice, and give her a go.


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

sqquirt some fuel in the air intake and give a try


----------



## Pike (Apr 7, 2004)

Thank you all for the ideas, hopefully it is an easy fix. I have had a carb that needed cleaned before, but as I recall, the motor "tried" to start. This one doesn't even think about it!


----------



## MikeG1 (Jul 25, 2009)

Harbor freight sells a spark tester for about 5.00. Simply place this light between the plug and the spark plug wire. Pull the cord or hit the starter and the light will light if you have spark. If not, you have an electrical problem. So easy.










If you have spark, put some gas in the cylinders then try to start. If it tries to start, then you have a fuel issue. 

Air is rarely the problem.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Sounds like a spark issue. Even a plugged up carb is going to let a tiny bit of fuel through which you will eventually get the motor to sound like it's wanting to start. To test to kill switch you would have to jump the wires for it. The Killswitch is likely not the problem but could very well be if you have no spark. It's likely a bad coil


----------



## privateer (Apr 26, 2012)

if our 6hp merc has not been run for a few weeks, it will exhibit similar behavior. the ******* solution is to put a very little bit of fuel on a rag, remove cowling, and squeeze (put in) at the air intake and give'er a crank. ether will do the same thing... spray some in there while cranking. works every time for us and then is good to go until the next few weeks not running. disclaimer - this is stupid dangerous and can go very bad for you and the motor.

why is the word "r-e-d-n-e-c-k" changed to *** above?


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

A can of starting fluid and a few cranks sounds like the easiest next step to take.

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## erie mako (Jan 22, 2013)

Starting fluid is poison for a 2 stroke!


----------



## privateer (Apr 26, 2012)

erie mako said:


> Starting fluid is poison for a 2 stroke!


a 2006 yamaha will be a 4-stroke. my old 2-stroke merc 5hp was the tail end of those and it is pre 2000. my 4-stroke merc is a 2019 (pre covid - is how i recall the year...)

starting any engine like this is a bit rough on them... 2or4stroke. it is only going to kick it over once or twice before it begins sucking fuel so not that big a deal... we have done on the old 2-stroke and it is still running fine.

oh, i have a 1960's early era 2-stroke that was my dads. they had to fire that one up like that too. esp on cold winter duck days. they always carried ether for that one as they had it to get the cars started back in the mid-70's when we were afraid of the next ice age coming rather than the global warming. i also remember putting a pencil in the carb to keep the choke open until the engine fired. damn were those predawn mornings bitter cold - but what an adventure!


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

a small can of lighter fluid with some castor oil, squirt the intake. and ya can hit up the hobby shop and get some 10% nitro this is my own mix hhahah ya can stsrt a space ship on this mix...for those cold natured beasts


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

Easy way for me is to pull the spark plug, leave wire connected, ground and look for spark. If you have spark, splash an once of fuel into the chamber, install spark plug, make sure fuel is on, bulb primed, and give it a few tanks. If it starts and dies, it's a fuel restriction. No fire, ignition issue.


----------



## oldarmy54 (Aug 1, 2019)

All of these sound directionally good...... just remember NEVER RUN PREMIUM, HIGH OCTANE GAS IN A TWO STROKE.......
The boost in their octanes usually come from an added solvent like Benzene...etc.... which will break down/dissolve the oil lubricating base that is added to 2-stroke fuel mixtures!! This is like running on just straight gas, quickly to seize or burn up........ an FYI....... good luck!


----------



## MikeC (Jun 26, 2005)

My '04 Yamaha T8 four stroke suddenly quit while trolling. The diagnosis was a bad CDI. Never even heard of it, but it's the brains of the motor, I guess. Almost never go bad, I'm told, but mine did. If your motor has one, that may be the problem.


----------



## oldarmy54 (Aug 1, 2019)

MikeC said:


> My '04 Yamaha T8 four stroke suddenly quit while trolling. The diagnosis was a bad CDI. Never even heard of it, but it's the brains of the motor, I guess. Almost never go bad, I'm told, but mine did. If your motor has one, that may be the problem.


That is basically the ignition control module. Unfortunately, it is about like a light bulb blowing the filament. Just for any unknown reason, POOF! Out it goes from any one of the tiny circuitry items inside. As an old Dodge mechanic, I have no idea how many ignition modules I changed in them. Heck, I use to pull used ones at parts yards and kept a couple under the seat! Good luck......


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

yeah buddy , c d packs go just like that.. i have a 6 cyl with 2 paks


----------



## baitguy (Dec 17, 2013)

oldarmy54 said:


> All of these sound directionally good...... just remember NEVER RUN PREMIUM, HIGH OCTANE GAS IN A TWO STROKE.......
> The boost in their octanes usually come from an added solvent like Benzene...etc.... which will break down/dissolve the oil lubricating base that is added to 2-stroke fuel mixtures!! This is like running on just straight gas, quickly to seize or burn up........ an FYI....... good luck!


I did not know that, you learn something every day ... are you talking premium with or without ethanol or does that make a difference?


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

baitguy said:


> I did not know that, you learn something every day ... are you talking premium with or without ethanol or does that make a difference?


Yeah doesn't make a whole lot of sense? "Recreational" no ethanol gas is 90 octane. 

Sent from my SM-A536U using Tapatalk


----------

